# New female nubian goat with horns



## camurphy11 (Jan 7, 2012)

I just recently bought a new 10 acre farm.  With it we "acquired" a wonderful wether FIG , I thought he should have some company besides my goldens who live outside.  He did wonderful adapting to the dogs.  I adopted a 1.5 yr old female nubian , but didn't realize she had horns.  So she has been a bit aggressive with the horns but not overly so.  Just it seems to show whos in charge, and with the dogs out of fear.  She horned my older son who does the feeding/caretaking of the animals yesterday not hard or damaging but just caught him off guard.  How do I handle her, make sure she does no damage and have her know we are in charge? I have a younger son I now would be concerned with when he goes out to do feeding.  I also just bought and am waiting for two pygmies to be ready to come home. Worried how she will react to them, they will also have horns.  
By the way HI I am new to the board and so thrilled with finding this valuable source of info!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 7, 2012)

You could always band her horns. They will take a while to fall off but they will be sensitive so she won't use them as much. You have to shave the hair at the base of the horns. Then you take a file and create a notch around the base of the horns getting it as close to her head as possible. Then put 2 bands on. Put new ones on every 3-4 weeks. Just use the banding tool and bands (green) that you would use to band a goat. It should take 90-120 days but could be longer.

You do need to keep an eye on the horns to make sure flies don't bother them or they get infected. Also, there is the possibility that she will use them and the accidently break off too early so there will be a lot of blood. 

I'm banding a female now. She is older and has some pretty solid so it is taking longer than the 120 days but it is coming along.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 7, 2012)

from Thurmont, MD.

As soon as you get to 10 posts, you can add pictures.  We would love to see pictures of all of your animals.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 7, 2012)

The other choice to banding is to put her down.  (I don't mean euthanize.)  I mean throw her.  I have seen several goat farmers do it including my other pack goat group members.  AND THEN I saw my Mama goat do it with one of my bucklings.  He has never, ever challenged her since.  Even though  Mama has no horns and he has some very big ones. I've done it twice.  It is humane, and relatively safe.    But it takes patience and kindness and you have to be very firm and no nonsense about it.  

When she goes at you with her horns, you grab her by the horns  and throw her to the ground and firmly hold her down until she stops hollering and struggling and lays there quietly and docile.  Then let her up.  It will take about 4 - 6 times and she will NEVER, EVER go at anyone again with her head.  It's a dominance move.  

It sounds extreme, but really, you are just making the point, that you are in charge and the consequences of head butting are extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## camurphy11 (Jan 7, 2012)

Maybe I spoke of situation too harshly.  We picked her up Thursday and she rode to our place on back of our SUV , she was an angel.  She came from a farm with no other goats, just horses.  She was kept in a stall mostly, only let out when someone was able to keep eye on her since they didn't have the proper fencing for her.  She is 1.5 yrs old, and told she is a Nubian.  Her horns curve back, and inward. She got here to meet another goat and 2 goldens.  She runs from the dogs, and follows the wether around like shes his shadow. She only "bumped" my son twice and only when he was putting feed out for the goats and dogs.  She hasn't done it to anyone else when we were in pasture.  

I have read about putting her down. I definitely think it is something we will try if it becomes issue. Right now I think we really need to see how the weekend progresses.  

I would love to post pics of the animals! Only 8 more posts to go right?!

We also have deposit on 2 pygmies, a brother and sister. They arrive in about 3 weeks.  What are your suggestions for introducing them to farm?


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

camurphy11 said:
			
		

> Maybe I spoke of situation too harshly.  We picked her up Thursday and she rode to our place on back of our SUV , she was an angel.  She came from a farm with no other goats, just horses.  She was kept in a stall mostly, only let out when someone was able to keep eye on her since they didn't have the proper fencing for her.  She is 1.5 yrs old, and told she is a Nubian.  Her horns curve back, and inward. She got here to meet another goat and 2 goldens.  She runs from the dogs, and follows the wether around like shes his shadow. She only "bumped" my son twice and only when he was putting feed out for the goats and dogs.  She hasn't done it to anyone else when we were in pasture.
> 
> I have read about putting her down. I definitely think it is something we will try if it becomes issue. Right now I think we really need to see how the weekend progresses.
> 
> ...


 from New Jersey

Yep 2 down 8 more posts to go.

Why don't you go to the Introduction Section and introduce yourself.  Lots of nice people here.  That will build up your posts and then WE get to see pics of your animals.  I know, selfish way of helping but you know it is here.  Pics are a must!  lol

k


----------



## camurphy11 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks will do.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice to meet you!


----------



## camurphy11 (Jan 7, 2012)

you as well , thanks for kind welcome


----------

